# avança vagaroso



## gvergara

Olá,

Pergunto-me se é comum em português empregar adjetivos como advérbios. Segundo o dicionário, vagaroso é adjetivo, mas nesta oração é utilizado como advérbio (=devagar).

_O Mitsubishi avança *vagaroso* na escuridão. O corpanzil perfumado dá solavancos no porta-malas._
*De "O fascínio" de Tabajara Ruas*

Desde já muito grato,

G.


----------



## Carfer

No meu é, mas não na fala comum. É uma construção predominantemente literária.


----------



## guihenning

No meu também.
No Brasil, porém, o uso é comum em todos os registros, embora o português do dia a dia escolha a dedo que adjetivos possam ser utilizados como  advérbios, como ‘rápido/rapidamente’ e mais alguns. O registro literário é bem mais amplo e livre.


----------



## duduc

Com direito a controvérsia a respeito da concordância de gênero gramatical quando o sujeito está no feminino.

O Mitsubishi avança vagaroso na escuridão.
A Mercedes avança ... na escuridão.

(Voto pelo feminino. É adjetivo, funciona como advérbio, mas continua sendo adjetivo.)


----------



## guihenning

Quando penso em Mitsubishi, vem-me é uma picape/camionete à mente. Também preferiria o feminino. Pessoalmente diria « _a Mitsubishi avança vagarosa… _»


----------



## duduc

E este?

Ela toca bonito.


----------



## Ari RT

E a cerveja desce redondo.


----------



## duduc

Ari RT said:


> E a cerveja desce redondo.


É de dar nó em árvore de linguista!


----------



## Guigo

Não poderia ser:

Ele toca (de um jeito) bonito.
A cerveja desce (de um jeito) redondo. Porém, já escutei que a cerveja _desce redonda_; acho que poderia estar subentendido 'de uma maneira', neste caso.


----------



## duduc

Guigo said:


> Não poderia ser:
> 
> Ele toca (de um jeito) bonito.
> A cerveja desce (de um jeito) redondo. Porém, já escutei que a cerveja _desce redonda_; acho que poderia estar subentendido 'de uma maneira', neste caso.


'O uísque desce redonda', subentendido 'de uma maneira'.


----------



## guihenning

Ari RT said:


> E a cerveja desce redondo.


Aqui não parece ter havido elipse, a questão era rítmica e estilística porque '_a cerveja que desce redondamente_' seria uma excrescência.

acerVÊjaki DÉsci reDÕdu
Claro que só pôde ocorrer porque o uso também chancela, sendo bastante normal.


Guigo said:


> acho que poderia estar subentendido 'de uma maneira', neste caso.


que é justamente donde 'redondamente' e todos os advérbios em mente vêm, com 'MENTIS' (lat.) significando não apenas 'mente' mas também 'maneira', daí _de maneira especial > especialmente _e daí também o fato de o adjetivo ter de obrigatoriamente ser feminino. Séculos e séculos depois desfizemos o processo e tornamo-lo analítico…


----------



## duduc

'O uísque desce redonda' (-a) não soa bem, mesmo quando se sugere que um 'de maneira' se encontra supostamente implícito.

A explicação que vale para a cerveja tem que ver para o uísque, senão é ad hoc e continuamos sem entender a estrutura da construção.


----------



## gvergara

Aliás, o quê quer dizer que _o uísque desça redondo_?


----------



## duduc

Quer dizer que a bebida desce garganta abaixo provocando uma sensação agradável no corpo inteiro.


----------



## Vanda

Imagina você com muita sede e quando toma, por exemplo, uma água de coco, parece que o líquido vai rodando garganta abaixo e atingindo cada milímetro ''seco'' e matando a sede.... desce redondo.


----------



## pfaa09

Encontrei esta explicação muito interessante:
FLiP - Dúvida Linguística

"A cerveja que desce redondo."
Se trocarmos redondo por redondamente... passa a fazer sentido.


----------



## Ari RT

guihenning said:


> Claro que só pôde ocorrer porque o uso também chancela, sendo bastante normal.


Admito que me custou acostumar o ouvido ao comercial da cerveja. Normal é, sim, mas esperado na fala menos formal. O tal comercial procurava reproduzir um clima bastante informal, portanto dou o braço a torcer. Mas que nas primeiras vezes me desceu ouvido abaixo cheio de arestas, desceu.


----------



## guihenning

Ari RT said:


> Admito que me custou acostumar o ouvido ao comercial da cerveja. Normal é, sim, mas esperado na fala menos formal. O tal comercial procurava reproduzir um clima bastante informal, portanto dou o braço a torcer. Mas que nas primeiras vezes me desceu ouvido abaixo cheio de arestas, desceu.


É um exemplo clássico nas aulas de português junto com o antigo slogan da Caixa Econômica: "*vem* pr'a Caixa *você* também. *Vem*!" que destruiria igualmente o ritmo se o substituíssemos por '_venha_', a exemplo de '_redondamente_'.
Talvez o que devamos acrescentar para a melhor compreensão de gvergara ou dalgum outro consulente estrangeiro futuro seja a logomarca da Skol que explica o motivo da escolha de '_redondo/redondamente_' além do uso brasileiro de que algo '_redondo_' esteja bem, coeso, decente, sem sobressaltos ou defeitos. '_o seu texto está redondinho. Parabéns!_".


----------



## duduc

Não foi a Skol quem instituiu a possibilidade dessa construção, foi? Além disso, a explicação dada pelo @guihenning aplica-se à escolha entre 'redonda' e 'redondamente'; mas --- e me corrijam se eu estiver enganado (de novo) --- ela nada diz da controvérsia entre 'a cerveja que desce redondo' e '... que desce redonda'.


----------



## guihenning

O uso diz que o advérbio toma a forma feminina: redondo > redonda + mente > redondamente, mas se utilizarmos o adjetivo com função de advérbio, ele fica na forma não-marcada/masculina: _a cerveja que desce redondo_ a exemplo de '_ela chegou rápido_'. Se o adjetivo funcionar puramente como adjetivo, concorda com o sujeito: '_ela veio rápida, peremptória, grave_'.
Parece que é assim, não?!


----------



## duduc

Uai, mas a questão é precisamente saber quando o adjetivo funciona como advérbio e quando puramente como adjetivo.

Parece indiferente a escolha entre (1) e (2):

(1) A cerveja que desce redonda
(2) A cerveja que desce redondo

Mas entre (3) e (4) não:

(3) Ela toca bonito.
(4) Ela toca bonita.


----------



## guihenning

Parece que teremos de fazer uma investigação semântica para descobrir o cerne do _problema. _O que me parece é que a língua escolhe quais formas são passáveis e quais não são. Mas qual é o critério? O que me ocorre agora de pronto é que bonito é mais subjetivo do que 'redondo', pois há um aspecto físico específico neste que àquele falta. De maneira similar é também 'rápido' que não é palatável, é um modo.
Não descarto, porém, que talvez o fator determinante seja a eufonia da repetição, isto é, tendemos a aceitar formas que seriam outrora estranhas apenas porque as ouvimos a torto e a direito, como é o caso do 'cerveja que desce redondo'.
Que lhe parece?


----------



## Vanda

Olha o que encontrei no Priberam>

_advérbio_

11. Sem qualquer apoio (ex.: _a garrafa caiu redondo_). = REDONDAMENTE


*"redondo"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2021, redondo [consultado em 08-10-2021].


----------



## Ari RT

Mas no primeiro exemplo de duduc, redonda é adjetivo em (1), é a cerveja que é redonda, enquanto em (2) redondo é advérbio, refere-se à forma da 'descida'. Salvo engano, guihenning já matou a charada em #20: adjetivos com marcação, advérbios sem marcação.


----------



## duduc

@Ari RT: O uísque que desce redondo: adjetivo ou advérbio?


----------



## Ari RT

À escolha do bebedor, na minha opinião, assim como o gelo  e a água de coco .
Esse uísque é um _blend_ perfeito de maltes selecionados das Highlands. Encorpado, levemente apimentado, desce redondo desde o primeiro gole. Adjetivo.
Já este outro é um _single malt_ da ilha de ????? Sua evidente tipicidade não impede que desça redondo. Advérbio.

Mas talvez estejamos puxando o fio pela ponta oposta. Que a língua admite 'avança vagaroso', 'desce redondo', isso já sabemos, por mais que eu mesmo tenha reclamado da coisa não ter descido muito redonda pelo meu canal auditivo abaixo. Discutir a gramaticidade de uma forma consagrada é o que eu chamo de "processo sem output". Vamos fazer o que com o resultado desse processo? Se esse uso for agramatical, alguém mude a gramática, porque o povo não vai deixar de falar assim. Fala-se por aí coisa mais cabeluda.

O que cabe sim escarafunchar é como foi que chegamos, nós lusófonos, a consagrar essa estrutura. Colocamos sobre 'vagaroso' e 'redondo' um carimbo de advérbio ou adjetivo não para abonar seu uso, mas para explicá-lo. O exercício que vale a pena - mais pela jornada que pelo destino - é esse. Se não houver explicação, paciência, este fio morre à míngua. Será mais um caso que 'é assim porque é assim'. Enquanto isso, vamos levantando hipóteses. Não sei se falo só por mim, mas eu já aprendi um bocado neste forum por esse processo.


----------



## duduc

Ari RT said:


> Discutir a gramaticidade de uma forma consagrada é o que eu chamo de "processo sem output". Vamos fazer o que com o resultado desse processo?


Nada.


----------



## guihenning

Eu ainda tenho bem as minhas dúvidas se 'é assim porque é assim', não porque tenha problema com o conceito, mas porque a observação de combinações diferentes parece deixar claro que a língua seleciona quais são possíveis e quais não são.
Esse mesmo fenômeno se observa também no inglês, em que muitas vezes o -ly do advérbio se perde. Outras línguas, como o alemão, já perderam a distinção há tempos e utilizam o adjetivo para ambos os casos. Tanto em inglês como em português parece haver uma tolerância maior para certos tipos de adjetivos que passam sem problema '_rápido, bonito, forte, devagar, […]_', mas encontro problemas na análise dos adjetivos/advérbios em si.
Proponho uma análise semântica do ponto de vista verbal porque não consigo ainda encontrar semelhança entre os advérbios que perdem a desinência adverbial e se tornam, em forma, adjetivos. Puxemos o fio pela ponta verbal então para ver se nos leva a algum lugar. Aí entra a semântica verbal, que tem alguns parâmetros para classificar verbos, nomes, modos, etc e talvez sejam eles que selecionem ou tolerem mais uma forma do que a outra. São aspectos verbais (os de que me lembro): *duratividade, telicidade *e* dinamicidade*.

Veja-se:
(1) Isso está fortemente ligado à classe social
(2) #Isso está forte ligado à classe social
Em (1) não há problemas, mas em (2) há. A frase é agramatical. O verbo aqui é o mesmo em ambas as construções, '_estar_', que é atélico e* não-agentivo* e a base (adjetivo) é a mesma. Se o verbo é o mesmo, por que apenas uma forma é gramatical?

mas:
(3) Hoje ele nadou muito rapidamente
(4) Hoje ele nadou muito rápido
Aqui ambas são possíveis e a diferença é que 'nadar' é atélico e *agentivo*. O verbo é o mesmo e ambas as construções são possíveis.

Eu suspeito que o verbo ser agentivo ou não é o que possa tornar a seleção entre adjetivo e advérbio possível ou não (ou algum outro traço semântico). Os verbos não-agentivos como '_amar, saber, (ser), estar, ter, possuir, etc_' parecem ter forte predileção por advérbios enquanto verbos agentivos como '_correr, nadar, empurrar, _etc' já são mais acolhedores quando são seguidos pelos adjetivos puros, sobretudo os do grupo especial '_rápido, bonito, forte, devagar, […]_'.

Isto aqui é só uma tentativa minha a bel-prazer de explicar o fenômeno, não sou semanticista e posso estar redondamente enganado, mas creio que os parâmetros verbais sejam importantes e que a seleção que a língua faz não se dê a esmo.



> *agentivo *
> adjetivo, nome masculino
> LINGUÍSTICA que ou caso que exprime o agente ou responsável pela ação quando este não tem a função de sujeito da oração


(Infopédia)


> *atélico *
> adjetivo
> LINGUÍSTICA diz-se de verbo ou nome que denota ação realizada sem a previsão de um fim a ser atingido, como _andar_, _roncar_, _lecionar_, _ronco_, _passeio_ etc., e tb. estado psicológico, como _amar_, _odiar_,_predileção_,_ angústia_ etc. p.opos. a _télico_


(Houaiss)


----------

